# French tolls Sanef uk site



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Sanef tolls

My apologies if this already on here but couldn't find it.
Sanef now have a uk website for the Liber-T tag, funds coming from a uk bank account.

Might be of interest

Pete


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Got mine from the French site last year for nothing. Only took 3 days delivery. Worked perfectly today on our way back to the tunnel. All charges are debited to my Natiowide credit card.

Derek


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

I too had a French one from the French site for three years, as soon as anything needs renewing ie card details you will be redirected to use the uk site and return the "bug" get the deposit back and get an English one! We have now had an English one that debits our nationwide current account for a year works no trouble.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Charges for Liber T*

But what Class do you all get charged?

(See previous French Toll Charge Topic)

TM


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

As the FAQs say as long as you are under 3m & 3.5T then you will be Class2. It may not be suitable if you don't fall into this category


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

From what I have read, the boxes supplied in the past - where costs are taken from a credit card - will be phased out by the end of this year. They will only be available to French nationals, or those with French bank accounts.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> From what I have read, the boxes supplied in the past - where costs are taken from a credit card - will be phased out by the end of this year. They will only be available to French nationals, or those with French bank accounts.


That's correct when my credit card expired on the French one I had an email encouraging me to swap to the uk one

We used to get charged class two 99% of the time in our tag axle kon tiki very rarely 3, not used with the new van yet though, roll on the end of the month!


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Charges for Liber T*



teemyob said:


> But what Class do you all get charged?


Travelled down to Frontignan Plage in June autoroute all the way via Reims / Lyon / Montpellier. Our invoice shows we we were charged class-2 all the way. The same for our return journey again via Lyon and Reims.

We have an Autocruise Augusta (2.85m high) and we were towing a BJT clubman twin axle trailer with our Citroen C1 aboard.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

This is great news for those of us who travel a lot across France.
I have looked in the past but it has always been too complicated to buy a Toll Tag.
Have just signed up on this site and its very simple.
perhaps the moderators should make this a sticky post so that everyone will see it.

https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Changed my credit card details with no problem early on this year

Derek


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Dear Mr Shapter,

Recommend a friend to Sanef Tolling UK and you will each receive €5 off your fees.*

We hope that you are completely satisfied with the Liber-t service provided by Sanef Tolling UK and are enjoying the convenience of queue free travel on the French autoroutes. If you recommend a friend to our service, you will each receive €5 off your fees. To claim your discount, please forward this email or send the link below to your friends and ask them to use it when signing up.

* The discount can only be applied against application fees and monthly active service fees and not against tolls, annual fees or other charges. Any discounts not applied will be carried over to the next invoice.

https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/subscription?ref=RF-20120802-3740917

Yours sincerely,

Customer Services
Sanef Tolling Ltd


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry if I missed it( haven't been up long) but is it any cheaper doing it this way? :?


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

greygit said:


> Sorry if I missed it( haven't been up long) but is it any cheaper doing it this way? :?


The answer to that is YES & NO.

The toll charges are the same - there is a small annual charge applied only in the first month the toll badge is used (per annum), plus you pay a refundable deposit for the bit of kit you put in the windscreen.

For me, the big saving is time and avoiding the frustration of waiting in the huge queues that can build up on the approach to some peage points (especially where motorists are paying at the end of a stretch of toll road). For example, the queues just north of Reims are notorious during peak times, Lyon is another bad one especially on Fridays / Saturdays during the ski season.

If we are in the car we use the class-1 lane (usually on the left) or if we have the m/h we use one of the truck lanes.

This year, as we approached the peage north of Orange in the m/h, we could see the traffic backing up more than a 1500m away from the toll booths. We tucked in behind a Spanish truck and followed him directly to the gate without stopping in the traffic. However, I could see another (dipstick) trucker behind me flashing his lights repeatedly .... I think he was trying to tell me that I was in the wrong lane and that I should get out of his way. I say dipstick because he decided that he would drive just a couple of feet away from the rear end of my car trailer. I would guess that we probably saved somewhere in the region of 20 stop / start mins avoiding that particular queue.

I love my Sanef telepeage badge !!!!! Unfortunately, as the system becomes more popular, it will take longer to get through the peages. Hey ho ... c'est la vie.


----------



## coolcamper (May 17, 2009)

We have just ordered ours and discovered you can save your application fee and get a discount on the annual fee by entering your Eurotunnel booking number in the discount box on the application page. I don't know if this applies to ferry companies.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Is the 3M height and 3.5 tonne a strict rule (as stated on their website) ? . Our M/H is 3.o3m heigh and weighs in at just over 4 tonnes. We have always been charged class 2 on the manned booths.

Regards

Nidge


----------



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

Very useful and handy, but can't really see the point as you pay extra for using the service, yet don't gain any discount on the Tolls! Yet I assume it's cheaper for Sanef if people use the telepayage.

After years of using the Autoroute, we have very rarely had to queue. Much more common having to q to use the Severn bridge tolls!


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

On journey down to the south of france and back last weekend queues were horrendous,I reckon I saved ourselves around 1 hour by using the tag.


----------

